# HEIF support



## tankist02 (May 14, 2021)

On Linux the package for libheif includes some useful utilities: heif-convert, heif-enc, heif-info, heif-thumbnailer. On FreeBSD I see only the library, but no such utilities. Is there a reason for that?


----------



## ssw01 (May 15, 2021)

You may already be aware of this, but the swiss-army-knife of image processing graphics/ImageMagick7 has
an HEIF option which will enable it to convert to/from this format through the use of that library.


----------



## tankist02 (May 15, 2021)

Thank you, but of course the prebuilt package has this support disabled. I'll need to build from ports. And mixing fresh ports with quarterly packages might be interesting...


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2021)

tankist02 said:


> And mixing fresh ports with quarterly packages might be interesting...


Switch to the latest packages or checkout the quarterly ports branch.


----------



## scottro (May 16, 2021)

In my (somewhat limited) personal experience, if one files an RFE (Request For Enhancement) at bugzilla, stating you would like a particular option turned on with the package, they'll often do it. In my case, I think I was asking for libx265 with ffmpeg and it was added that week. From what SirDice is saying though, it looks like the latest package already has that option enabled. Ironically, a friend just sent me an HEIF file the other day which I couldn't convert.  
The other option is to set up poudriere to build your ports with custom options.


----------



## tankist02 (May 16, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Switch to the latest packages or checkout the quarterly ports branch.


How can I make my ports tree to follow the quarterly packages? Currently I'm using portsnap - does it support versioning?


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 16, 2021)

For quarterly ports I use,

```
git clone -o freebsd -b 2021Q2 https://git.FreeBSD.org/ports.git /usr/ports
```


----------



## bsduck (May 16, 2021)

tankist02 said:


> Currently I'm using portsnap - does it support versioning?


It doesn't. I use git too.


----------



## 0mp (Jul 4, 2022)

tankist02 said:


> On Linux the package for libheif includes some useful utilities: heif-convert, heif-enc, heif-info, heif-thumbnailer. On FreeBSD I see only the library, but no such utilities. Is there a reason for that?


There is no reason (it's just that no one wrote a patch to enable that so far apparently). I'm working on a patch for that now. It should land later today.


----------

